# Problemas de regulación en fuente con 7805.



## tiby_fside (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola gente!

Estoy montando un proyecto y ando construyendo la fuente de alimentación con los componentes siguientes:

transformador encapsulado de 220v-9v
puente de diodos
condensador electrolitico de 1000uF
regulador LM7805
condensador no polarizado de 100nF
resistencia de 330 Ohmios
Led rojo de señalización.

Cuando conecto la fuente a 220v se enciende el Led rojo y en principio parece que la fuente funciona perfectamente.
El problema viene cuando me pongo a medir la tensión de salida para comprobar si todo funciona bien:
-me da la misma tensión en la entrada que en la salida,me da unos 12 tanto en el puente de diodos,como en los condensadores como en el regulador.en el led me da 2,7 voltios aproximadamente y se enciende,pero necesito sacar una salida de 5 voltios para suministrar al circuito principal

he mirado bastante y preguntado a gente de mi clase pero no sabemos cual es el problema a ciencia cierta,parecia el regulador pero probé con otro y también me daba lo mismo.

aver si alguien puede decirme las causas del problema y la solución.

gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2008)

Posibilidades:
1) Regulador averiado.
2) Regulador mal conectado.
3) Falta de conexión de la pata de referencia del regulador (A GND).
4) Los reguladores necesitan un consumo minimo para funcionar correctamente de algunos mA (Aproximadamente 2 o 3mA) verifica que lo tenga con una resistencia en la salida de 5V.
4) Todas las posibilidades anteriores.

EL regulador visto desde arriba (Donde estan las inscripciones) y con las patas apuntando a tu barriga, las patas son:
Entrada, GND y Salida. (De Izquierda a Derecha )


----------



## tiby_fside (Ene 17, 2008)

el regulador esta bien conectado:

la patilla 1 al positivo del condensador de 1000uF,la patilla 2 a GND,y la patilla 3 de salida esta a una patilla del condensador de 100nF.

Yo lo primero que pensé es que el regulador pueda estar averiado,pero es que con el de otro compañero pasaba lo mismo.Eso sí,el regulador calienta mucho cuando la fuente está conectado y esto quizá influya,no me atrevo a tenerlo mucho tiempo conectado por si quema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2008)

Verifica que sea un LM7805, no sea cosa que tengas un regulador negativo.
Intenta cambiarlo por otro, si es posible comprado en otra tienda.

Que carga (Consumo) le estas aplicando ?


----------



## tiby_fside (Ene 17, 2008)

utilizo una resistencia de carga de 330 Ohmios a la salida de la fuente y despues en serie el Led rojo de señalización.El regulador es un LM7805,intentaré probar con otro distinto pero ya lo intenté.

este es el esquema completo de la fuente:


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 17, 2008)

Por que en tu esquema dice que "GND" es la patilla 3? es la del medio, como dijo Fogonazo, mirandolo de frente las patillas son Entrada, GND y Salida de izquierda a derecha y tenes que asegurarte que diga "7805" y no "7905" que es un regulador, pero por negativo.
Si con todo esto no funciona, mide que le llegue al integrado (justo abajo de la capsula) la tension correcta en input y GND, si es correcta, el integrado esta averiado, o es una falsificación.

http://transfal.tripod.com/indexold.html


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 17, 2008)

Por que en tu esquema dice que "GND" es la patilla 3? es la del medio, como dijo Fogonazo, mirandolo de frente las patillas son Entrada, GND y Salida de izquierda a derecha y tenes que asegurarte que diga "7805" y no "7905" que es un regulador, pero por negativo.
Si con todo esto no funciona, mide que le llegue al integrado (justo abajo de la capsula) la tension correcta en input y GND, si es correcta, el integrado esta averiado, o es una falsificación.

http://transfal.tripod.com/indexold.html


----------



## tiby_fside (Ene 17, 2008)

no me habia dado cuenta de la patilla cambiada del dibujo,esta mal en el dibujo entonces,pero en el montaje fisico conecto la del medio a GND,asi que lo hago bien.

tengo que revisar el dibujo entonces,pero en la realidad esta bien conectado,y el LED se enciende pero con una tensión que no esta regulada.


----------



## Jos1957 (Ene 17, 2008)

Colócale una carga a la fuente y luego mídela. Por ejemplo una resistencia de unos 470 ohms a la salida.


----------



## tiby_fside (Ene 17, 2008)

Jos1957 dijo:
			
		

> Colócale una carga a la fuente y luego mídela. Por ejemplo una resistencia de unos 470 ohms a la salida.



uso una de 330 Ohms para la carga,no me vale?


----------



## mabauti (Ene 17, 2008)

como dice Fogonazo, compra uno nuevo y haz la prueba simple con una pila de 9V, postea tu resultado.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 19, 2008)

Acordate de medir que le llegue al integrado (justo abajo de la capsula) la tension correcta en input y GND para descartar falsos contactos anteriores. Estos reguladores, hasta sin carga mantienen la tension debida, sin esa resistencia debería andar, pero por las dudas (no vaya a ser cosa de marcas  )

Saludos.


----------



## MatiasV (Mar 26, 2014)

Hola gente, siguiendo con el tema tengo un regulador de tensión 7805 el cual me regula los 9v de la fuente a los 5v que necesito para el integrado HT12D. El problema esta en que cuando conecto todo en el PCB las salidas del HT12D de vez en cuando cambian su estado sin que reciban la señal correcta, lo que probe es alegar el 7805 (es decir monte el regulador en una protoboard y no en la misma plaqueta) y asi me funciono correctamente. 

Saben que me puede estar sucediendo?
Desde ya Gracias!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2014)

Problemas de falta de desacople de fuente

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/


----------



## miguelus (Mar 26, 2014)

Buenas tardes MatiasV

Puede ser que el 7805 esté oscilando, ¿Has puesto los correspondientes Condensadores para evitarlo?

Los HT12x funcionan perfectamente a 9VCC.

Sal U2


----------



## MatiasV (Mar 27, 2014)

Gracias por sus respuestas, los condensadores que estoy utilizando son los que aparecen en el datasheet es decir 0.33uf en la entrada y 0.1uf en la salida, cuales crees que debo utilizar?
Leyendo el tema Reguladores de Voltaje 78XX en la práctica que menciono Fogonazo anteriormente el mas conveniente para evitar este problema es el tercero no? 

Saludos!


----------



## miguelus (Mar 28, 2014)

Buenos días.

En la mayoría de las ocasiones lo más importante es que esos Condensadores estén situados lo más cerca posible del Regulador.

Sal U2


----------



## MatiasV (Mar 28, 2014)

Buenos dias, en mi caso estos condensadores estaban directamente al lado del 7805, ahora armaré de nuevo el circuito alejando un poco el 7805 del HT12D que es el que me causa problema con el los condensadores y las resistencias. 
Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 2, 2014)

Revisa esto a ver si te ayuda.Y por sobre todo pone todo lo mas cercano posible en la fuente


----------



## MatiasV (Abr 2, 2014)

Nuevamente gracias por su ayuda, la tension que estode y regulando proviene de un transformador de 9v, es decor q el.puente de diodos se encuentra dentro del transformador (fuente de alimentacion) por lo q poniendo el capacitor de 1000uf apenas entra la tension a la plaqueta no no me serviria en nada(?


----------



## tinchusbest (Abr 2, 2014)

MatiasV dijo:


> Nuevamente gracias por su ayuda, la tension que estode y regulando proviene de un transformador de 9v, es decor q el.puente de diodos se encuentra dentro del transformador (fuente de alimentacion) por lo q poniendo el capacitor de 1000uf apenas entra la tension a la plaqueta no no me serviria en nada(?


¿La fuente esta separada por un cable de alimentacion de al plaqueta a alimentar?
Esto es muy parecido a lo que pasa con las pedaleras que usan los guitarristas que siempre se les mete ruido parasito por culpa de los cables de alimentacion y de los cables malos que se usan para unir la guitarra con la pedalera.Lee lo que esta en la parte de SISTEMAS DE AUDIO


----------

